# New Pandora App?



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Has anyone gotten access to the new Pandora app? I've tried forcing a connection and restarting the Roamio, but I still have the same old interface. The App Update announcement made it seem like we'd be getting the new HTML5 interface. All I see is the standard TiVo pandora interface.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Haven't seen it either. However, I'm fine with the existing HME Pandora App as it has always worked well for me and I use it a lot. It's one of the best HME apps TiVo has released.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Does the new Pandora app support DIAL? I know Pandora mobile apps support Chromecast so it would be cool if the TiVo app can be controlled from Android/iOS.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I was just going to ask this same question.

I see it listed in the Discovery Bar, but Pandora looks the same to me. It works fine now, I hope the update does not mess too much with it's operation. I do not like the Pandora App on my SamsungTV, it has Tabs across the top for the stations, I hope that is not the app we will be getting.

I would rather see the new HuluPlus UI, Rhapsody has a new HTML5 UI now too.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I assume this is what we will be getting, as it is the same on the Samsung TV.
https://tv.pandora.com/


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Haven't seen it either. However, I'm fine with the existing HME Pandora App as it has always worked well for me and I use it a lot. It's one of the best HME apps TiVo has released.


Yep this is one of those apps that I wished they never updated, because it's probably the best one they have.


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

Never mind, I have already sent 3 connections to TiVo and rebooted 4 times that made no difference. My thinking, this may come down the line either late tonight or early tomorrow. It also seems to be that many apps will start coming down the pipe with the TiVo's being on one version. I can't confirm, but in the description of TiVo.com/apps it says Pandora is available for Series 2-5. No impact to me, but for those that have no updated it could be a goodbye to the app or another nudge to try Live365 again.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Where are you guys seeing the new app announcement?



CoxInPHX said:


> I assume this is what we will be getting, as it is the same on the Samsung TV.
> https://tv.pandora.com/


You can test drive it yourself here: https://tv.pandora.com/?model=xbox&...badge=xrniqoryz3kpd46wj3kxto367senmsitdfuli3a


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Philmatic said:


> Where are you guys seeing the new app announcement?


Look in Showcases.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Philmatic said:


> You can test drive it yourself here: https://tv.pandora.com/?model=xbox&...badge=xrniqoryz3kpd46wj3kxto367senmsitdfuli3a


I was able to run the above URL on my Roamio using kmttg Remote->Web tab and I found it TERRIBLE compared to the existing HME Pandora App. I really hope that's not what we are being updated to...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Philmatic said:


> Where are you guys seeing the new app announcement?
> 
> You can test drive it yourself here: https://tv.pandora.com/?model=xbox&...badge=xrniqoryz3kpd46wj3kxto367senmsitdfuli3a


That seems good to me. At least when testing it through a Chrome Browser.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I received the new Pandora UI on my Minis and Roamio Pro tonight. I just noticed the message about the new Pandora is not listed in the Showcases on my Premieres.

Currently, both Pandora Apps are listed and both work, I assume the old one will disappear in a few days.

I really do not like the new UI, but oh well, it works...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got it too. Even weirder is it remembers me from back when I tried running the XBox version through kmttg. I didn't even have to log-in. It immediately started playing the "station" I was attempting to play months ago via the Xbox version. 

I also have the old one listed. I've never used that one so it doesn't have me logged in. I also have two copies of Spotify, but they seem to launch the same app. Or maybe one is HTML5 and the other is Air and they just look the same? I don't use that either so I've never looked at it before. 

Seems like most of the apps are being converted to HTML5. Which is a good thing in my opinion as they run way better on a Premiere then the old Air apps and look better then the HME apps.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope they leave the HME version accessible but I doubt it will stick around for long...


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

I now both have old and new Pandora and Spotify apps. New one with new icon at top of music app list -- old one below Spotify apps.

Seems Pandora is streamlining and making UI uniform and minimalistic across platforms. Least common denominator effect -- TiVo users now have an underpowered and unattractive UI. Navigation back and forth to top right and then to controls for individual songs is not easy (you need to keep squinting to see what is highlighted -- you used to be able to easily control app from a far distance).

Let's hope they allow us who prefer Coke Classic to keep old one and not force the focus group tested New Coke down our throats.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

I currently have the new version as well as the old.

Things I noticed:

1) I had to sign-in again. PITA on the basic remote control.
2) UI looks OK. I'm listening now, hoping that the "screen saver" type display kicks in at some point. I have a plasma TV, and still want to avoid any screen burn-in OK - Screen Saver kicked in after about 6 minutes. Looks better/clearer than the old UI here.
3) Can't use Channel Up/Down to page-up/page-down the list of stations. I have 3 pages of stations on the new UI.
4) - And the biggest issue: How do you exit back to TiVo Central? I'm using to hitting the left directional to leave Pandora back to TiVo Central in the older UI. Left directional just looks me through the 5 pandora controls. If I hit back, I go back to Live TV. The TiVo button will get me back there, but I have to change my habits. Oh well, progress, right?

So -- does feedback go to Pandora, or TiVo? Any preferred method/email address been published for that?]

John


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am also testing new version out now. As with anything new there is a learning curve but I don't see anything major that will make me like this version more or less than the older one. 

Screen saver kicked in during the 4th song from the start (third after I stopped messing with remote) after skipping a song it kicked in again during the third song.

The channel up button skips to the next song if anyone cares.

Also after going back and forth between the new and old app, I can say with certainty that on my Roamio the new app is more responsive.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What happened to bookmark functionality?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the new app so far. They do need to add some more button mappings (numbers in keypad entry, channel up/down for scrolling, and back for exiting). But other than that, it is quite nice and it loads really fast for me.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Interesting observation.

I've had Pandora running for 3 hours now. The music just stopped, and the screen saver switched to a box with a message asking if I was still listening. The message went on to say that they pay for music that is played, and that they don't want to play to an empty room.

Seems reasonable.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JohnnyO said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> I've had Pandora running for 3 hours now. The music just stopped, and the screen saver switched to a box with a message asking if I was still listening. The message went on to say that they pay for music that is played, and that they don't want to play to an empty room.
> 
> Seems reasonable.


 Another negative vs the HME version. The HME version never prompted you if you were still listening.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But given the reasoning in prompt it makes sense. They don't want to pay for plays if no one is actually listening.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The web client for Pandora has behaved like that for years. The HTML5 update has merely made it easier to implement the existing web client functionality on other devices.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JohnnyO said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> I've had Pandora running for 3 hours now. The music just stopped, and the screen saver switched to a box with a message asking if I was still listening. The message went on to say that they pay for music that is played, and that they don't want to play to an empty room.
> 
> Seems reasonable.


i wonder if they will do that for the paid Pandora suscriptions?


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Another negative vs the HME version. The HME version never prompted you if you were still listening.


I had the HME prompt me (and I'm a paid subscriber). I've only ever seen it happen once, but definitely occurred in the past two months.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

steinbch said:


> I had the HME prompt me (and I'm a paid subscriber). I've only ever seen it happen once, but definitely occurred in the past two months.


 I never got that. A couple of times I accidentally let it run all weekend long without noticing and it just kept going. The new behavior does make sense obviously for Pandora (and as stated has always been the case with web clients), but I liked the old behavior better as a customer.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

JohnnyO said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> I've had Pandora running for 3 hours now. The music just stopped, and the screen saver switched to a box with a message asking if I was still listening.


Second interesting observation.

After listening to Pandora on my TiVo Roamio for another 30 minutes, I switched over to my Apple TV and listened to iTunes Radio (also connected to my receiver like my TiVo, so I can get the benefit of my good speakers). After three hours iTunes Radio paused and gave me a similar prompt asking if I was still there and listening.

I guess I don't often listen for more than a couple of hours...


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I tried the new pandora app but i dont like that i have to sign back in everytime i leave the app and come back to it later,Will it ever remember me like my old pandora app? I f not i'll just continue to use the older version. BTW i just tried the new app again today and to use it i have to sign in again! For now i'll just stick to the old one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

celtic pride said:


> I tried the new pandora app but i dont like that i have to sign back in everytime i leave the app and come back to it later,Will it ever remember me like my old pandora app? I f not i'll just continue to use the older version. BTW i just tried the new app again today and to use it i have to sign in again! For now i'll just stick to the old one.


I tried it a couple of times today. I only had to sign in the first time I used it. The second time it just started up with me already logged in.
EDIT: I just tried it again and I didn't need to log in again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here. In fact I had logged in a few months ago by launching the XBox version on my TiVo using kmttg and when I launched the official version it still remembered me from that, so I never had to log in at all when I tried it yesterday.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

celtic pride said:


> Will it ever remember me like my old pandora app? I f not i'll just continue to use the older version.


I've only had to sign in on the new version once (per TiVo or TiVo Mini).

I've relaunched the new Pandora 4-5 times now between boxes and have not had to re-login.

John


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Just wanted to chime in that I still do not have the new Pandora on my Roamio. Does anyone know if this is a slow rollout or should everyone have it by now?


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

The HME version most definitely DID prompt you to keep listening.

I have the new version, I like it only because it's much faster than the previous HME version. It is missing a few features, but they will flesh that out eventually. The benefit to the HTML5 version is that it is the same version that runs on the XBOX 360 and the Wii.


----------



## JStew (Oct 1, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> i wonder if they will do that for the paid Pandora suscriptions?


I've got the paid sub and it hasn't happened to me (so far).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Philmatic said:


> The HME version most definitely DID prompt you to keep listening.


It never did for me, and I used it an entire day on a regular basis. However I would thumbs up/down or skip songs every once in a while.

But now I have no Pandora apps at all, they took away the old one without adding the new to Music. Not on a Roamio btw (it's an Elite), but something's not right. I have the Opera store etc. just no Pandora now.

Damn shame they're ditching the old app, it was the best one they ever had.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I just tried this on my Roamio using kmttg and the interface is quite different than what is on my 2013 Samsung TV. I like it. I don't have this new version on my Roamio yet. The one thing that does bother me, at it's a kmttg thing is that I can't paste the URL to the Pandora interface into kmttg. I had to use Tiny URL to shorten it. Grumble.


----------



## TerryD (May 17, 2002)

I haven't gotten the new app yet but the only one disappeared yesterday, leaving me Pandora-less. Has this happened to anyone else? Haven't had a chance to force a few connections yet, so it may be that simple. Hopefully!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Restart the HDUI (thumbs down/thumbs up/play/play) or reboot the box.


----------



## mustang1068 (Feb 4, 2009)

Any way to get the old Pandora app back? The new one doesn't work with my receiver (Denon AVR-790). It plays one song and then the audio drops. Happens every time. Only way to get audio back without restarting Pandora is to switch inputs on the receiver - but after one more song, it drops again.

This sucks


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

My old pandora finally went away for good,But at least i dont have to log in every time i want to use it anymore! I dont like the gray color of the new pandora app as the old one matched my other tivo screens with the same colors.:down:


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm sure most will agree that the original Pandora App for Tivo was probably the best App for a Tivo up to present day. It was clean, fast, consistent with the Tivo look, and it's just worked. The reason for all of the above is that it was coded specifically for Tivo using the old HME platform. 

Tivo's addition of the Opera browser and move towards HTML5 is a double-edged sword. Content providers like it because most already have their apps in HTML5 and dropping Tivo-specific apps is one less code-base to maintain. It's also potentially good for Tivo users as HTML5 is ubiquitous and it's much easier to add more apps to Tivo now.

On the other end, we lose the best app Tivo ever provided. I doubt we could convince Tivo to give us the option of which Pandora App we use, but, while the new one seems OK, the old one is preferred.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

I do not know how long it will last, but I currently have both versions of Pandora in my Music list.

Any way to clean out unused entries in this list like one can clean up the video list?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyBlunt said:


> I do not know how long it will last, but I currently have both versions of Pandora in my Music list.
> 
> Any way to clean out unused entries in this list like one can clean up the video list?


Probably a reboot will remove it.


----------



## JZC (Jul 24, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but my issue is relevant to the topic.

I have two Pandora apps listed in the music section. One of them (I assume it is the old version) gives me an error saying the device doesn't support the audio codec. The other Pandora app works fine. Is there any way to get rid of the old non-functioning Pandora app? There is no way to tell them apart from the menu.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

JZC said:


> I know this is an old thread but my issue is relevant to the topic.
> 
> I have two Pandora apps listed in the music section. One of them (I assume it is the old version) gives me an error saying the device doesn't support the audio codec. The other Pandora app works fine. Is there any way to get rid of the old non-functioning Pandora app? There is no way to tell them apart from the menu.


I found that both are shown when PyTivo is running. I never expected it to be related, but when I stopped the service the 2nd Pandora instance went away.

Also - I think its specifically related to having pyTivo share music and photos. I removed those and think it also did the trick.


----------

